# Supersix headset cap question



## Ovary Puncher (Mar 23, 2013)

My 2013 supersix comes with this tall cone shaped headset cap and the other day when I took the fork off to cut the steerer tube I saw what appeared to be a short headset cap underneath the tall cone shaped one. 

So my question is... can I remove the tall cone shaped cap and just use the lower one underneath? Here is a diagram I found after doing some searching here:



Here is what that tall cone top cap looks like:



And here is what the shorter one looks like:



Just to experiment I tightened the stem and the short cap rotates nice and smoothly. I just want to make sure that this is alright so that I don't damage anything. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, you may remove the tall cap.


----------



## Ovary Puncher (Mar 23, 2013)

bikerjulio said:


> Yes, you may remove the tall cap.


Yesss!!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The bike will look so much better without it. I had it on my '11 Supersix as well.


...oh, and please start respecting women!


----------



## Ovary Puncher (Mar 23, 2013)

ph0enix said:


> The bike will look so much better without it. I had it on my '11 Supersix as well.
> 
> 
> ...oh, and please start respecting women!


Haha, the username is meant to be used in a different context in a joking manner. I don't hit girls


----------



## 98koukile (Mar 15, 2013)

I took it off and it made the bars too low, I did like the look without it though. I didn't know what to expect when I lifted it up.


----------

